# Umum > Komentar dan Saran >  Battle KC

## Daddy Luluh

Dear om Admins...


saya adalah penghobi Koi yang belum lama memelihara Koi, 
mulai memelihara di akuarium tahun 2013.. dan membuat kolam sederhana tahun 2016 
masih seumur jagung alias nubie abizz   :Tongue:  
untuk menambah pengalaman, trik dan tips keeping koi kemudian bergabung dengan komunitas di medsos dan group WA.
maka mulai lah bertemu dengan senior2 dan juga para suhu koi.

selama ini pernah mengikuti beberapa kali even Keeping Contest (KC) baik dalam komunitas group maupun melalui Online. 
ada yang sampai penjurian dan ada juga yang tidak selamat .. hehe

pada mulanya ikut kegiatan KC merupakan tantangan dan keasikan sendiri bagi saya.. jadi juara bukan tujuan utama, yah bonus besarnya lah.. heheh  :Bounce: 
tapi hal yang penting adalah mempraktekan teori2 yang didapat dari suhu2 semua.

pada suatu kesempatan pernah sy lemparkan ide kepada om LDJ tentang format KC yang lain dan direspon baik oleh Beliau, kemudian disarankan untuk 
menuangkannya di forum ini.
oleh karena itu saya coba beranikan diri untuk share ide itu disini.. mohon jangan di Bully ya Senior2.. heheh
adapun ide sy adalah sbb:

1. Battle KC.
    1 ekor ikan di keeping bergantian oleh 2 orang 
2. Battle KC antar Regional Kois 
    formatnya seperti KC Merah putih hanya saja melibatkan Regional Kois di Indonesia sehingga pesertanya lebih banyak, penjurian bertepatan dengan Kois Show
3. Pond Award.

demikian Om2 Senior 
mohon maaf jika ada salah  :Peace:  :Peace:  :Peace:

----------


## frostbitez

> Dear om Admins...
> 
> 
> saya adalah penghobi Koi yang belum lama memelihara Koi, 
> mulai memelihara di akuarium tahun 2013.. dan membuat kolam sederhana tahun 2016 
> masih seumur jagung alias nubie abizz   
> untuk menambah pengalaman, trik dan tips keeping koi kemudian bergabung dengan komunitas di medsos dan group WA.
> maka mulai lah bertemu dengan senior2 dan juga para suhu koi.
> 
> ...


ide yg menarik om Daddy namun ada poin ini :

di keeping bergantian yg mungkin agak membingungkan om, sejauh ini kc2 yg diadakan rata2 ga ada larangan untuk pindah tempat keep tapi kalo dijadikan keharusan mungkin malah memperkecil ruang opsi yang ada

di buat antar regional jg bisa saja namun memang secara jumlah penghobi koi di indonesia lebih banyak ada di Jakarta saat ini mungkin ini yg harus dipikirkan

untuk KC MP memang saya ada dengar beberapa request dari teman2 untuk kembali diadakan namun memang kemarin terbentur oleh pasokan koi yg tersedia
thanks
han

----------


## asnanto

Usulan yg bagus om daddy.....
Tapi ada resiko yang harus dipertimbangkan apabila ikan pindah kolam untuk di keep bergantian walaupun sebenarnya hal ini lumrah terjadi dalam beberapa event kc.

Saya punya usul bagaimana kalau dibikin team kc yg terdiri dari 2-3 keeper yang masing2 keep 1 varietes koi, misal 3 keeper masing2 keep kohaku, sanke dan showa. Grup yang memperoleh nilai tertinggi yg keluar sebagai pemenang.

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> Usulan yg bagus om daddy.....
> Tapi ada resiko yang harus dipertimbangkan apabila ikan pindah kolam untuk di keep bergantian walaupun sebenarnya hal ini lumrah terjadi dalam beberapa event kc.
> 
> Saya punya usul bagaimana kalau dibikin team kc yg terdiri dari 2-3 keeper yang masing2 keep 1 varietes koi, misal 3 keeper masing2 keep kohaku, sanke dan showa. Grup yang memperoleh nilai tertinggi yg keluar sebagai pemenang.


KC Group ... Keeping 2-3 ekor ikan, Penjurian nanti berdasarkan total nilai dari ikan sebagai pemenang .... 
menarik neeh... :Biggrin:

----------


## frostbitez

nah boleh tuh usulan menarik

----------


## Daddy Luluh

Senior2 ysh.
Terimakasih sebelumnya.


Maksud yg ingin dicapai dari ide format KC yg tidak seperti biasanya ini tidak lain adalah untuk lebih menyemarakan kegiatan yang sudah ada. 

seperti yang om Frostbitez katakan "membingungkan dan membatasi opsi yang ada .."  berarti poin pembeda dari rules KC yg pernah ada sebelumnya sudah tercapai. 

Adapun ide keeping bergantian semata diharapkan akan menyentuh skill karantina hobbies,  Trik dan tips juga keterampilan hobbies betul - betul teruji. 

KC antar regional, saya kira dengan melakukan kegiatan bersama bisa mempererat jaringan komunikasi, menambah sedikit unsur lomba akan memicu semangat untuk menunjukan kemampuan antar regional yang ujungnya sebagai ajang promosi kepada masyarakat sehingga bisa menumbuhkan minat untuk keeping Koi.

Pond Award, penghargaan kolam terbaik ide ini semata untuk menyemarakan saja. 

Jika nanti ide ini dipandang terlalu ribet atau bagaimana bagi saya tidak masalah mengingat tujuan semula yaitu menyemarakan kegiatan yang sudah.
Katakan saja sebagai pemantik ide-ide lain bermunculan.
Dan.. ide om Asnanto itu Te O Pe om.


Demikian Senior2 Ysh
Terimakasih.

----------


## pieth

Bantai 2018 semua sudah disikat habis oleh master dony lesmana

----------


## Daddy Luluh

Seriusan...?? 
Masa sih....  :Yield:

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> Bantai 2018 semua sudah disikat habis oleh master dony lesmana


gc a, b,c semua bro.... cuman secret yah stttt...

----------


## LDJ

very good idea om..memang tempatnya KC seru2 dan out of the box ya disini

----------

